

Social Networks Will Be the New Breeding Ground for Viruses - reazalun
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2008/12/11/11readwriteweb-the_facebook_virus_spreads_no_social_network_is_s.html?em

======
wesley
The biggest difference between email and social network viruses is that the
social networks are centralized, and should (theoretically) be able to easily
block these viruses by just banning certain destination URLs.

Or is this not so easy? If not, please explain.

